# Chews / Rawhide for puppies?



## clarelou (Sep 10, 2011)

Are any types of chew sticks or rawhide type chews suitable for puppies?
I'm shopping on a website as I type so any help appreciated, thank you in advance!!
Barney is 15 wks old and is loosing his puppy teeth, this morning he chewed the corner of the wall


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Raw hide bones are great, some of us have also been buying Stag Bars recently; 

http://www.puredog.co.uk/

Or maybe a nice raw lamb rib! We bought Daisy chewtoys but try and keep to natural edible chews where possible. Daisy will chew children's toy is nearest, this week it has been Spiderman, Thomas the Tank engine train track, a dolly's finger, a pretend plastic cake and a wooden jigsaw! Soon I will have to replace all my toys!


----------



## clarelou (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm liking the Stag Bars, not seen these before, what size? Med? Barney is a chunky lad !!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was told that raw hyde is bad for them as it has no nutritional value and is quite hard to digest. The stag bars (antlers) on the other had have lots of magnesium and other things that are great for dogs...We buy small or medium she love em both


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Raw hide used to make Maisie a bit sick ... she spends ages chewing on a frozen chicken wing and sometimes give it as a meal substitute. Also the good old kongs go down well especially when filled with peanut butter/cream cheese and frozen.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Kendal always recommended freezing a damp knotted tea towel for a teething puppy to chew on - something I'll try with Remy and stag bars are brilliant


----------

